# Niagara Falls Campgrounds



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey everyone! It's been awhile since I've posted , thought I'd ask a qustion! We're going to the falls the second week in August. We are leaning Towards staying at Camparks Resort on Lundy's Lane. Alot of folks on RV.NET suggest the KOA, but honestly, they are a bit over priced for our budget! Camparks seems to be priced right, and are VERY friendly!! has anyone been there? what are your thoughts/ experiences with Camparks , or the Koa? One drawback to the koa is site size, my 28RLS measures 32' bumper to tongue, so a sardine type site is out!!. Also what about the train noise that comes from the tracks behind both these campgrounds? any input is appreciated, thanks Jerry


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi we live just east of Toronto and go to the Falls area all the time, I have included two websites that myabe use full to you. I think there is another campsite on Stanley Ave besdie the KOA. The other you might want to stay at is Niagara-on-the-lake, it is allot nicer.

www.niagaraparks.com
www.niagara-on-the-lake.com


----------

